# Navarre Bait Shops



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Coming down to Navarre Beach next weekend for a few days. Plan to do a little fishing off of the Navarre pier and the private pier at the condo:thumbup: Where can I buy live bait if I'm unable to catch my own? Is there a bait shop on the pier or near the boat ramps?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Plenty of bait on the pier right now. Just bring a sabiki. If you want to go to a bait shop go to Broxson's. Bunch of good guys that will take cafe of you.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks! I plan on bringing few sabiki rigs and my cast net (if I can get it patched in time)

Does this Broxons place sell live bait like shrimp/bull minnows/etc.?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes broxons sells all different bait. Call before hand to make sure they have what you want.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Good deal. Will save their number.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't go to Half Hitch at the foot of the bridge. Having toe nails removed is more pleasant than their staff. Plus their "manager" Robb with purposely give you bad advice to sale you junk. 

Broxstons is great!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Broxsons Outdoors all the way!


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advise


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Half hitch is by far much cheaper then broxsons. Ive had no issues with HH.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

moe said:


> Thanks! I plan on bringing few sabiki rigs and my cast net (if I can get it patched in time)
> 
> Does this Broxons place sell live bait like shrimp/bull minnows/etc.?


I thought I may have heard that you cannot fish with sabiki's on the pier because they banned multi hook rigs.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Is this a pier rule or FWC reg? Wouldn't that also make pretty much all hard baits like mirolures illegal?

I am printing all the regs and will make sure I am following them all.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I thought I may have heard that you cannot fish with sabiki's on the pier because they banned multi hook rigs.


I think that Pensacola banned multi hook rigs. Not real sure if it meant for bait fish. Navarre hasn't that I know of.


----------

